

No Life Insurance for Bull Riders - njl
http://www.cringely.com/2010/11/no-life-insurance-for-bull-riders/

======
njl
I like Cringely, but I thought he was a little hyperbolic on this one. Then I
read this line:

"If an ETF is comprised of large cap stocks like Microsoft and Dell, that’s
fine, but if the index is composed of smaller companies like the Russell 2000
index, those companies with very few shares outstanding are in for a wild
ride. One ETF, IWM-Russell 2000, is the largest shareholder for more than 800
of the companies in that index."

That's messed up.

